# Private Pond Results II



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Once again, too hot to hunt:hotsun... We decided to go to kin folks pond in AL. 1st we stopped by a local creek and caught a few small bream and about 6 big ole shinners:letsdrink then headed to BAMA. I got to the pond and immediately hammered in the rod holders. I threw a bream out w/ no bobber and a big ole shinner w/ a bobber.:letsdrink Logan and Garth went to the dock and started feeding crickets to the small bream:baby Basically, as soon as I cast the shinner out it went crazy then the bobber dissappeared:letsdrink Logan ran over and set the hook:clap and this was the result:



















Well, the minutes went by and we caught a few "pot stinkers" that were beautifully colored like this un:










We dodged rain off and on from about 1500-1600 hours and when the lightning started popping we decided to call it a day so I told Logan to throw a few more casts with his rattle trap and while packing the truck I heard "I got 1 and it's a biggun!!!" So I watched as he reeled it in and this was it:



















I reeled up the bream we had out and he was still kickin' so I let him go to fish another day:letsdrink and left the shinner out while tending to pic tacking of Logan and all. I told Garth to go get this rod and he yelled out that he got 1 so he brought this un in:



















And of course as brothers go, they argued who's was bigger....Any guesses on weights to make these 2 happy would be appreciated:doh:letsdrink:doh But then again, ole DAD caught another MONSTER.....:letsdrink










S-T-R-E-T-C-H:baby:baby:babyS-T-R-E-T-C-H










Don't know what it is bout fishing with the youngins, I always seem to catch the :baby

Another GREAT day, Logan and Garth caught their personal best bass....Logan was a lot more proud becauseI taught him to tie a barrel knot that he attatched one of his NEW rattle traps all by himself:clap:letsdrink:clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.....

Great Day........Again...

Nice Pics too.


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish. What is that on the side of that one bass?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jthuwf (1/3/2009)*Nice fish. What is that on the side of that one bass?


I'm not sure what it is... I just call it cancer...All fish were released so I'm not sure ifin it went into the flesh or not....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice fish. I used to fish for bass all the time with bream and shiners down near Wewahitchka. Great fun and great results.

I'm guessing they all would go four to six pounds.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm feelin' MUCH better about myfreshwater prowess thank to this post... Before today, I'd call that thing a minnow, not a bass!!!:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

GREAT POST,

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Baby Killer...JK....Thanks for the report...love the pic's!

:letsdrink


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Nice fish:bowdown wish that was my story yesterday...awesome:clap*


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Logan has been puttin a hurting on ya brother oke Tell him I said good job and congrats :clap


----------

